# Monster bluegill



## duckbill (Jun 10, 2017)

This "football" was almost too much for my 4wt rod.  Almost a foot long and 2" thick.  He murdered a white Boogle Bug.  Caught several nice 1 pounders this morning but this brute made them look small.


----------



## creekrunner (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice, bet that was fun


----------



## Kawaliga (Jun 10, 2017)

That old bull got by for a long time.


----------



## fishfryer (Jun 10, 2017)

That's a true string stretcher right there. A lot of bass fishermen would have second thoughts about their choice of sport if they caught a few of those.


----------



## duckbill (Jun 11, 2017)

Ain't that the truth Fryer.  Big bluegill on light fly rods or even light spinning tackle far exceeds any bass fishing enthusiasm for me.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 11, 2017)

I like a 13 ft cane (fiberglass) pole.  They can make the line sing!  One of my favorite fish to catch in the world


----------



## ilbcnu (Jun 11, 2017)

looks like the monster brim we pull out of ocheesey pond down in sneads fl.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 11, 2017)

Fantastic fishing... way to go.


----------



## Buckhead (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope you mounted that dude.  

Nothing more fun than catching big bream on a light weight fly rod.  Warm water fly fishing is my passion, especially ultra light gear.  I have a 00, a 1 wt, two 3 wts and a 4 wt.  All Sage rods.  

Caught a big bull gill that went just under 2lbs with my 1 weight.  Talk about a fight.  More proud of that fish than some of the large bass I have caught.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 16, 2017)

Durn, that's a grown one!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 16, 2017)

That's a good un for sure


----------



## RatherbeFishing (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice fish! Nothing better than a big bream on a light rod.


----------



## duckbill (Jun 17, 2017)

Buckhead said:


> I hope you mounted that dude.
> 
> Nothing more fun than catching big bream on a light weight fly rod.  Warm water fly fishing is my passion, especially ultra light gear.  I have a 00, a 1 wt, two 3 wts and a 4 wt.  All Sage rods.
> 
> Caught a big bull gill that went just under 2lbs with my 1 weight.  Talk about a fight.  More proud of that fish than some of the large bass I have caught.



You share my passion!  Funny, my 2 wt was laying in the kayak but wouldn't dare try to use it in the cypress trees.  Those big bulls are nasty in the timber


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nothing like hearing that slurp when they take a popper.

That ole boy survived snakes, snapping turtles, and birds but his own greed and a Boogle Bug did him in.

Nice one sir!


----------



## goblr77 (Jun 20, 2017)

Congrats. That's a hoss.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 20, 2017)

Biggun right there


----------



## hopper (Jun 22, 2017)

Dang chubby!!!


----------

